# Google Nexus 4 by LG



## Blake Bowden

Epic. Best phone out there.


----------



## sands67

Hows the battery life?


----------



## SeeKer.mm

I have been able to upgrade my HTC Incredible with Verizon since last April but have been holding out for something Epic....My wife had the same phone and the phone became all choppy and slow on hyer after 2 years but since I actually have the patience to maintain mine, it still works fine. she loves her rezound now....oh I also held out because stupid Verizon will make me get rid of my unlimited data when I upgrade


----------



## Blake Bowden

sands67 said:


> Hows the battery life?



Not as good as the Galaxy SIII or Note 2.


----------



## sands67

i have read that some users in Canada have been able to enable lte.http://www.gsmarena.com/lte_can_be_enabled_on_the_nexus_4_works_on_canadian_networks-news-5116.php


----------



## Brent Heilman

I am about to upgrade and I am torn right now. I can't decide if I want to stay with the Nexus line or get the Note II or S III.


----------



## Blake Bowden

4.2.1 is pretty sweet. Also got my hands on a Verizon Droid DNA...holy heck! The 1080p screen is out of this world!


----------



## sands67

it looks like if you want 4.2 on anything other than a nexus anytime soon you are going to have to go the custome romroute:-(


----------



## Blake Bowden

Sadly


----------



## sands67

Indeed Brother Indeed. However, for those of us so inclined I will be rooting my S3 and upgrading to a custom ROM this weekend .


----------



## Ceasare

What about speed?  I have been spoiled by a note 2 and LTE.  Also, I was under the impression that folks bought nexi  in order to root and custom ROM the phone?

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden

Just running stock 4.2.2. Speed is pretty decent although I dearly miss LTE.


----------



## sands67

Blake Bowden said:


> Just running stock 4.2.2. Speed is pretty decent although I dearly miss LTE.



Any ROMs out there that take advantage of the Canadian "flaw" and still give LTE ?


----------



## Blake Bowden

sands67 said:


> Any ROMs out there that take advantage of the Canadian "flaw" and still give LTE ?



Google blocked it with 4.2.2.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ceasare

The screen is delicious though right?


----------



## Blake Bowden

Ceasare said:


> The screen is delicious though right?



It's okay, not the best though but that's why it's dirt cheap off contract 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## sands67

I read that if you flash the previous  radio for Canada which should work in the US as well you should be able to exploit the Canadian "flaw" to get LTE


----------



## Ceasare

sands67 said:


> I read that if you flash the previous  radio for Canada which should work in the US as well you should be able to exploit the Canadian "flaw" to get LTE



Flashing radios????  Cool!  The level of geek/tech awareness in this thread is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!  
+10

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden

Might be the Galaxy S4 that will be announced o the 14th!




Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ceasare

Blake Bowden said:


> Might be the Galaxy S4 that will be announced o the 14th!
> 
> View attachment 2966
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



Seriously,  I am salivating over the tentative specs of the S4.  If it is rootable at release and has an unlocked bootloader (using my LORD OF THE RINGS VOICE)  I MUST HAVE THE PRECIOUS!!!!


----------



## Blake Bowden

Thankfully Samsung has been pretty friendly to the modding community  I'll be expecting a full review Brother! haha


----------



## Blake Bowden

Thankfully Samsung has been pretty friendly to the modding community  I'll be expecting a full review Brother! Would you be willing to give up your stylus for a smaller device?


----------



## sands67

Ceasare said:


> Seriously,  I am salivating over the tentative specs of the S4.  If it is rootable at release and has an unlocked bootloader (using my LORD OF THE RINGS VOICE)  I MUST HAVE THE PRECIOUS!!!!



http://mobilesyrup.com/2013/03/06/f...-1-8ghz-quad-core-processor-updated-touchwiz/

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden

I'm drooling! 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden

I love my Nexus 4/iPad mini combo, but I really want to try out the Lumia 920. I love the S4's specs, but the build quality needs to be better. Plastic just doesn't do it for me. Have you Brothers checked out the HTC One? GORGEOUS

http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one/

[video=youtube;N9A8NnBbW_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9A8NnBbW_A[/video]


----------



## Ceasare

Blake Bowden said:


> I love my Nexus 4/iPad mini combo, but I really want to try out the Lumia 920. I love the S4's specs, but the build quality needs to be better. Plastic just doesn't do it for me. Have you Brothers checked out the HTC One? GORGEOUS
> 
> http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-one/
> 
> [video=youtube;N9A8NnBbW_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9A8NnBbW_A[/video]



I am not touching windows phones.   Have not thought about HTC per the fact  their phones have no expandable memory.  But as ususal, fit, finish and specs seem first rate.


----------



## sands67

The phone looks great!! However the public is gonna focus on the numbers and when it comes to the camera and people compare the rumoured S4 at 13MP compared to the 4MP with ultra pixel the HTC will lose out. 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Blake Bowden

Ceasare said:


> I am not touching windows phones.   Have not thought about HTC per the fact  their phones have no expandable memory.  But as ususal, fit, finish and specs seem first rate.



It's actually running Android! Got some bad news..had my Nexus 4 on a desk, it slid off and landed on concrete face down and shattered. @)(*@) Went and picked up a Note 2, man it's a great device. The multi-view is sweet.


----------



## sands67

Blake Bowden said:


> It's actually running Android! Got some bad news..had my Nexus 4 on a desk, it slid off and landed on concrete face down and shattered. @)(*@) Went and picked up a Note 2, man it's a great device. The multi-view is sweet.



I have heard the note 2 is a fantastic phone. Battery life, multi view screen all phenomenal. Actually been considering selling my s3 to get one. Sucks what happened to the N4 all the same. The note2 is the silver lining to the dark cloud 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------

